# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Контроль кодов номеров номенклатуры и контрагентов

## melger

Пожалуйста, дайте совет по организации работы.
 Вопрос о первоначальной организации базы: с чьей стороны и в каком порядке организовывать учет.Торговля опт-розница.Наверное, буду менеджеров выводить в торговлю и склад с последующими выгрузками в Бухгалтерию.Озадачилась возможным "перезалитием" моих контрагентов или номенклатуры в бухгалтерии их инфой из "торговли",если будет одинаковая нумерация кодов.Когда-то столкнулась с этим в Управлении торговли 8.Возможно, нужно как-то правильно распределить права или задать префиксы.Посоветуйте,пж.
 Так же, нужен совет:новое предприятие-новая программа? Выбирать 1С8 или оставаться на 1С7? При условии,что другие (не новые конторки) на семерке.

----------


## alex192ivan

> Пожалуйста, дайте совет по организации работы.
>  Вопрос о первоначальной организации базы: с чьей стороны и в каком порядке организовывать учет.Торговля опт-розница.Наверное, буду менеджеров выводить в торговлю и склад с последующими выгрузками в Бухгалтерию.Озадачилась возможным "перезалитием" моих контрагентов или номенклатуры в бухгалтерии их инфой из "торговли",если будет одинаковая нумерация кодов.Когда-то столкнулась с этим в Управлении торговли 8.Возможно, нужно как-то правильно распределить права или задать префиксы.Посоветуйте,пж.
>  Так же, нужен совет:новое предприятие-новая программа? Выбирать 1С8 или оставаться на 1С7? При условии,что другие (не новые конторки) на семерке.


Лет 7-10 стоял такой вопрос вышел из положения синхронизацией справочника торговля-бухгалтерия в режиме реального времени. Синхронизация выполнялась через OLE на отдельном пользователе по событию. 
Что выбирать под новую компанию тут совет один "на вкус и цвет товарища не ищут". Кто с чем привык работать пусть с той программой работают. На текущей фирме мы на 8-ку переходим из-за автоматической синхронизации данных между филиалами  их много + организация 2-ух автономной системы для кассиров. Чисто технически на 7-ке несможем автономно место кассира организовать + обмен информацией между 4 филиалами.

----------


## melger

Спасибо! они уже без меня выбрали 8.Ставят управление торговлей.Теперь придется думать-читать про правила обмена  и администрирование пользовтелей.полагаю,именн  о там и скрывается какая-нить тайна.Жаль,что я только бухгалтер и оч тяжело все это понимаю.Спасибо еще раз.

----------


## alex192ivan

> Спасибо! они уже без меня выбрали 8.Ставят управление торговлей.Теперь придется думать-читать про правила обмена  и администрирование пользовтелей.полагаю,именн  о там и скрывается какая-нить тайна.Жаль,что я только бухгалтер и оч тяжело все это понимаю.Спасибо еще раз.


Если 8.2 УТ и БП то проблем вообще недолжно быть синхронизируется обменом между УТ и БП прям на ура. Недавно как раз то и переходил с 1с 77 ТиС на 1с 8.2 УТ10.3 с синхронизацией данных в БП 8.2 т.к. бухгалтери из бух центра была.

----------

